# tekcel cnc 3x2 vse problem



## johnnymacevo (Oct 9, 2019)

hi folks, new to this forum.
would like to know if anyone using a v series (vse 3mx2m) tekcel router is having problems with the machine wandering?
sometimes it can hit a node and go off course. it thinks its on the right course. there is no particular axis that is consistent on doing it. If i stop the program when i notice the mishap and restart program from where it left off, then i cuts fine again until another time. may do this one a week or sometimes 5 plus times a day. no real consistency with it.
Have heard static can be the problem but have grounded everything and checked earth coming into building and all should be fine.
alot of stuff get ruined and its so annoying!!!
can anyone help?
thanks johnny


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

Have you grounded your dust collection hoses? I had static from my dust collection tripping my proximity switches. Part of the problem was my use of some PVC piping in part of the system. PVC is terrible, when it comes to static. Anyway, dust collection needs braided copper ground wire running all the way back to an earth ground.

Do you have an incoming line filter for your VFD? I had the same intermittent problem. I was cutting some hard maple hold downs with slots down the centers. The stick I was cutting made 7 hold downs. The first few were fine, but suddenly the X axis went negative and the slots were cut offset. Turns out it was noise in the incoming line. A line filter cured it. 

I'm not an electrician or electronic technician, so I don't have elaborate equipment for measuring noise (EMI). I used an AM radio tuned off of any stations. If you have noise, you should hear it in the radio. I did. Without the filter, plenty of noise. With the filter, the baseline AM static didn't change - so the filter did what it was supposed to. Of course, if you have equipment designed to measure EMI, that's the best way to go.

Gary


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Johnny. Grounding can always wreck havoc on electronics and the dust collection system can create a ton of it. When using my planner I can be standing on the side and feel the hair raise on my are being within inches of the plastic 4" tubing. Proper grounding can be done as mentioned using a good strained copper line running to the house ground. That's the very first place I would look especially since it seems to be random. Other than that I'd check with the manufacturer/dealer and see if they have any feedback but I suspect you've done that already. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm also thinking static but it would be worth checking the connectors between you servos and ball screws.


----------



## johnnymacevo (Oct 9, 2019)

*johnnymacevo*

thanks all for your responses. 
i have put an earth spike in 1 meter into the ground to try to get rid of static.
if i cut 10mm aluminium it seems to do it alot and then if i cut polyprop or polycarb then it hasnt done it at all...yet lol

(Do you have an incoming line filter for your VFD?) wat is this? havnt heard of this. 
thanks again


----------



## johnnymacevo (Oct 9, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> I'm also thinking static but it would be worth checking the connectors between you servos and ball screws.


 thanks what is this also? 
Loose wire connection??


----------



## johnnymacevo (Oct 9, 2019)

pics of earth spike and vacuum system


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

if the problem continues after your ground connection, try running the program without the shop vac running, and see if the problem goes away. check the servo/stepper shaft couplers for tightness, or whatever mechanical drive system is on your machine. 

the drier the climate. the more it allows static electricity to build.

that is a long run for your shop vac. did you place a copper wire inside or outside the hose/pipe? and ground it at the shop vac end?


----------



## johnnymacevo (Oct 9, 2019)

Have tried running without dust collection and same thing. Still random and not knowing when i will occur. Thanks anyway. Has anyone here got a v series 3m x 2m tekcel at all?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

johnnymacevo said:


> thanks what is this also?
> Loose wire connection??


It is the connector between the motor and the end of the ball screw, it could be loose and slipping. If it has setscrews there might be 2 in each hole, one to clamp and the other to hold the first one in place. If it does have 2 then you need to remove the first one to tighten the clamping screw, then replace the second setscrew and tighten it against the first one.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One other thing is feeds and speeds, are they within the limits of your hardware? You might be missing steps because you might be pushing your cuts harder than the machine can handle and causing the ball nuts to slip or jump.


----------

